# I know, I know, But I just hate a lower rating.



## Iacono6 (Nov 9, 2014)

Last night I started with a 5 star and gave 6 amazing rides, seriously everyone complimented the car the ride and how great I was. A the end of the night when I got home I still had a 5 star, kinda feeling good about it, you all know that feeling when we all started with a 5 stars. Well this morning I wake up and it's 4.89 !! Crap! I still trying to figure out what I did to cause the lower rating, is there anywhere to check?

Thanks


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

no way to check 4.89 is fabulous

Uber on


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

You will make yourself sick trying to figure out who rated you low and why. There is usually not a logical reason, but maybe a mistake by the rider or a misunderstanding of the rating system, etc. or just a bad person.


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

I've had to learn you can't sweat these things. Just offer the best service you can, and hope for the best. 

I had a lady who rated me down the other night because she didn't like the route I took (which was the route through Uber's GPS). I asked her TWICE during the ride if there was a preferred route she would like me to take when she made a comment, to which both times she said no, it was fine. (Which the two turns she questioned actually made her mileage a little shorter than the standard way most folks would've taken). Funny thing is, our whole conversation during her 10 minute ride was very good, she seemed rather happy and engaged during our whole interaction, and even thanked me for giving her a great ride. 

Point is, you can please everyone. Best to just move on from it.


----------



## Iacono6 (Nov 9, 2014)

LyftrBmore said:


> I've had to learn you can't sweat these things. Just offer the best service you can, and hope for the best.
> 
> I had a lady who rated me down the other night because she didn't like the route I took (which was the route through Uber's GPS). I asked her TWICE during the ride if there was a preferred route she would like me to take when she made a comment, to which both times she said no, it was fine. (Which the two turns she questioned actually made her mileage a little shorter than the standard way most folks would've taken). Funny thing is, our whole conversation during her 10 minute ride was very good, she seemed rather happy and engaged during our whole interaction, and even thanked me for giving her a great ride.
> 
> Point is, you can please everyone. Best to just move on from it.


How did you know it was her?


----------



## Iacono6 (Nov 9, 2014)

By the way everyone, thanks for the feedback, I just thought I can keep the 5 star longer, oh well.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I stopped caring about ratings after the second rate cut. My rating has improved from a 4.83 to a 4.84 since. Lol!!


----------



## weidyli (Nov 23, 2014)

Iacono6 said:


> Last night I started with a 5 star and gave 6 amazing rides, seriously everyone complimented the car the ride and how great I was. A the end of the night when I got home I still had a 5 star, kinda feeling good about it, you all know that feeling when we all started with a 5 stars. Well this morning I wake up and it's 4.89 !! Crap! I still trying to figure out what I did to cause the lower rating, is there anywhere to check?
> 
> Thanks


It happened to me too, I have been driving for 2 months and it was still 5 stars yesterday, but it turn lower to 4.81 today. I have no idea what I have done wrong.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

weidyli said:


> I have no idea what I have done wrong.


You probably have not done anything "wrong". The rating "system" is broken. Two rules while driving for Fuber:
1. Don't sweat the small stuff
2. It's all small stuff


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Iacono6 said:


> Last night I started with a 5 star and gave 6 amazing rides, seriously everyone complimented the car the ride and how great I was. A the end of the night when I got home I still had a 5 star, kinda feeling good about it, you all know that feeling when we all started with a 5 stars. Well this morning I wake up and it's 4.89 !! Crap! I still trying to figure out what I did to cause the lower rating, is there anywhere to check?
> 
> Thanks


Just as "former yellow" said:

You probably have done nothing wrong.
It's just an unfair system.

Imagine the Police dept. would offer you to give the police officers that ticketed you for some speeding or even worse things you have done a 1 to 5 Star rating..
Would you be honest and say I deserved it because I was speeding and the Police officers did everything right so I will give them 5 Stars ?

Well, you probably would do that because you're honest but my experience is that about 10% to 15% of our passengers are not honest and fair.

Yesterday I refused two fast food runs and I acted like I don't even care about being rated unfair. I don't swallow every bitter pill the pax offers..
I just said that I usually wait until people rated me first before I give the passenger a rating.
*I said ratings work very similar to ebay,*
if I don't receive a rating first from the seller I won't rate him at all.
Be assured people know how ebay ratings work, while Uber rating is often a mystery for them.

Just be confident and a strong personality, you will keep a high ranking


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Iacono6 said:


> Last night I started with a 5 star and gave 6 amazing rides, seriously everyone complimented the car the ride and how great I was. A the end of the night when I got home I still had a 5 star, kinda feeling good about it, you all know that feeling when we all started with a 5 stars. Well this morning I wake up and it's 4.89 !! Crap!


I feel you OP. The system is a joke but it's human nature we want to be thought well of. I was at 4.77 the other day and today it was 4.69 after 4 top-notch rides on Saturday night. Everyone was pleasant, had nice chats with those who wanted to chat, my routes were as efficient as could be. Who knows.

Another thing about it that irks me about the rating is I drive a really nice car. Its a 2014 luxury sedan that sells for $35-40k, great engine, leather seats, panoramic sunroof, has lots of room in back too that can fit 3 comfortably, etc. I get a lot of compliments about the car when I'm ubering. If it was black, I could drive UberBlack. So if I were to get deactivated for a low rating, to all those who rated me low it's like do you really prefer to ride in a Ford Focus or a Prius or some older model crap car like most UberX drivers have? I'm being arrogant and a reader might wonder if that comes across to the passengers. To that I'd say no. I'm being frank with yall here but in person I'm pretty humble and low key.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I feel you OP. The system is a joke but it's human nature we want to be thought well of. I was at 4.77 the other day and today it was 4.69 after 4 top-notch rides on Saturday night. Everyone was pleasant, had nice chats with those who wanted to chat, my routes were as efficient as could be. Who knows.
> 
> Another thing about it that irks me about the rating is I drive a really nice car. Its a 2014 luxury sedan that sells for $35-40k, great engine, panoramic sunroof, has lots of room in back too that can fit 3 comfortably, etc. I get a lot of compliments about the car when I'm ubering. If it was black, I could drive UberBlack. So if I were to get deactivated for a low rating, to all those who rated me low it's like do you really prefer to ride in a Ford Focus or a Prius or some older model crap car like most UberX drivers have? I'm being arrogant and a reader might wonder if that comes across to the passengers. To that I'd say no. I'm being frank with yall here but in person I'm pretty humble and low key.


Prius is not crap car. You deserve these ratings for your dickishness. My prius Is at 152k miles and I have more than 800 rides with 4.90. I don't give shit to my riders. Just respect, that's it.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Prius is not crap car. You deserve these ratings for your dickishness. My prius Is at 152k miles and I have more than 800 rides with 4.90. I don't give shit to my riders. Just respect, that's it.


Didn't say Prius was a crap car. I said "Ford Focus, Prius, OR an older model crap car". Prius's are a nice economy car, I've been in a few of them. They get great gas mileage. But a rider doesn't care if your car gets 20 mpg or 60 mpg cause he isn't paying for that. Probably 95% of pax would get in my car before they got in yours, based solely on the car. No offense, its a statement of fact. I'll be just a rider soon enough, as this gig is nearing an endpoint for me, and from a rider perspective I'm going to prefer rolling in someone's new Mercedes or Tesla than an older Prius.

Yeah maybe more riders than I realize are logging in to Uberpeople, have been able to link my profile here to who I am IRL, and are down-rating me because of my "dickishness".


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Didn't say Prius was a crap car. I said "Ford Focus, Prius, OR an older model crap car". Prius's are a nice economy car, I've been in a few of them. They get great gas mileage. But a rider doesn't care if your car gets 20 mpg or 60 mpg cause he isn't paying for that. Probably 95% of pax would get in my car before they got in yours, based solely on the car. No offense, its a statement of fact. I'll be just a rider soon enough, as this gig is nearing an endpoint for me, and from a rider perspective I'm going to prefer rolling in someone's new Mercedes or Tesla than an older Prius.
> 
> Yeah maybe more riders than I realize are logging in to Uberpeople, have been able to link my profile here to who I am IRL, and are down-rating me because of my "dickishness".


People might prefer your car to a prius. But once in the car, it is not the car that gets the 5 stars, it is you. Try to think of your car as if it were a $10k average car. Drive people around with this feeling for a week. Maybe you will start seeing the results positively. People don't like arrogance. You claim it is not getting across to them, but I bet it does. It is not your car that makes you. It is you that makes you. Ignore the fact you have a very expensive car and you will see for yourself.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

I send no arrogance the riders' way. My rating is lower most likely due to a couple of 1-stars I assume I received for rides that went poorly, for example on NYE when the nav on the app went haywire. I only have about 60 fares under my belt, a couple of 1-stars torpedo the rating.

If I drove a $10k car I will concede I might get a better rating from riders who felt sorry for me.


----------



## A Musye (Jan 13, 2015)

LyftrBmore said:


> I've had to learn you can't sweat these things. Just offer the best service you can, and hope for the best.
> 
> I had a lady who rated me down the other night because she didn't like the route I took (which was the route through Uber's GPS). I asked her TWICE during the ride if there was a preferred route she would like me to take when she made a comment, to which both times she said no, it was fine. (Which the two turns she questioned actually made her mileage a little shorter than the standard way most folks would've taken). Funny thing is, our whole conversation during her 10 minute ride was very good, she seemed rather happy and engaged during our whole interaction, and even thanked me for giving her a great ride.
> 
> Point is, you can please everyone. Best to just move on from it.


I know exactly what you mean about the discrepancy between bad ratings and good interaction/experience with customers. I wonder if SOME of these passengers are simply being "nice" and engaging so they don't get rated down -and, if they have to be "nice" then that is just what they have to do. I can't think of any other good reason..


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

A Musye said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the discrepancy between bad ratings and good interaction/experience with customers. I wonder if SOME of these passengers are simply being "nice" and engaging so they don't get rated down -and, if they have to be "nice" then that is just what they have to do. I can't think of any other good reason..


Game theory again! People know they are being rated and act accordingly!


----------

